# How many of you attend an Ivy League School, and are there a lot of NT's there?



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Do any of you attend a major Ivy League school like Princeton, Harvard, Yale, Brown, Oxford, MIT, etc, and are there a lot of NT personality types there? There seems like there would be.


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

And why do you think there would be a lot of NTs there? Just asking.


----------



## trice (Nov 7, 2010)

they are all ESFPs j/k


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

I really thought so. I'm from Spain but most students from University are not NT because NTs are not something very common in society (too bad xD)


----------



## mnemonicfx (Sep 5, 2010)

Not me. But, I would like to attend those schools if someone give me a free ticket.

I'm sure my intellectual capacity will be satisfied.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Does having applied to an ivy league school count...? :tongue:


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

ha ha vivi, I've also applied. I was so ridiculously lazy in high school though, so I knew I wouldn't get in. 

I have a friend that goes to Harvard and she is an ISTJ I believe. maybe ESTJ.


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

I hope to the not real God that I will be able to come back in a year and answer this thread in the affirmative.

* I can haz admission?*


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

have you seen the stanford mascot? he he he, just warning you. Is MIT an ivy league school? or just a smarty school? the dude I know that goes there is an ESTP. As far as the people I know, ST seems to be the trend more than NT, but that's only my little circle.


----------



## TheYellow (Oct 28, 2010)

One of my good friends is going to brown and he is an INFJ, I think there are a good amount of NFs and such, but brown is a (very) different type of school, than say harvard...


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

sonicdrink said:


> have you seen the stanford mascot?


 The school mascot isn't something that weighs heavily on your college decisions, but after seeing one that bad... Why did you tell me?!?! :tongue: Yeah, what a travestree of a mascot. Wow, I've used way to much pun-centered humor today.


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

well, hey, it's not like ivy league schools are known for their sports accomplishments anyway. but yeah... it makes you _pine_ for a mascot of a school that could turn over a new _leaf_, _wood_n't it?

he he he, pun overload....


----------



## Aphotic Jabberwock (Nov 5, 2010)

I got accepted into Stanford, but recent health issues are moving me to New Zealand, so that just won't work.

I really believe that every type can get into any school. It takes all kinds, and there are so many different subjects to apply for.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

1.) MIT and Oxford are not Ivy League schools.

2.) I was very seriously considering going to Cornell, but I turned it down at the last minute in favor of Carnegie Mellon, which is up there with the best of them in terms of engineering and technology. I can safely say that I did not see any reason to believe that there were a lot of NTs at Cornell; in fact, given the number of hippies everywhere, I'd say it was largely NF. (Joking, but only to an extent.) There's a Cornell alumnus here on PC who's an ISTP, too. Ivy League schools are liberal arts schools, first and foremost. To be honest, by nature of this and the admissions process, I would expect a lot of NFs at such places in general, although I do have an INTJ friend who is going to Harvard and an ENTP friend who is going to Columbia.

3.) At the honorary "Ivies" of engineering and technology, such as Stanford, MIT, or Carnegie Mellon, while I have no doubt that there are plenty of NTs, I don't think it's as high of a percentage as you might think. Nearly everyone, including the Sensors, has N-ish leanings, and _literally _everyone I know is on the E/I border (it's kind of weird, actually), but I can think of more NFs and SJs than NTs -- plenty of SPs, even. NTs are still a minority. I think there are only two other NTs on my floor, both of whom are INTP (although one might be ENTP). ISTJ, ISFP, ISFJ, ENFP, ENFJ, ESFP, ESTP.....Yeah, it's still about normal, although the atmosphere is more stereotypically "NT-ish" simply because of where we are. We're all nerds, and type has got nothing to do with it.


----------



## DJArendee (Nov 27, 2009)

These "NT's are the smartest" threads have to stop.

I go to the us naval academy. I've no idea if that's Ivy league, or what Ivy league means because I've never cared to ask.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Not even thinking about Ivy League. I'm looking to become a Johnny.


----------



## Cloud_Nine (Oct 17, 2010)

The Great One said:


> Do any of you attend a major Ivy League school like Princeton, Harvard, Yale, Brown, Oxford, MIT, etc, and are there a lot of NT personality types there? There seems like there would be.


my cousin graduated from Harvard Medical School. He is an INFJ.


----------



## ThisIsWhereIrunAway (Oct 25, 2010)

Yea my infj friend is the shit at school no joke.


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast (Jan 29, 2011)

agokcen said:


> 2.) I was very seriously considering going to Cornell, but I turned it down at the last minute in favor of Carnegie Mellon, which is up there with the best of them in terms of engineering and technology. I can safely say that I did not see any reason to believe that there were a lot of NTs at Cornell; in fact, given the number of hippies everywhere, I'd say it was largely NF. (Joking, but only to an extent.) There's a Cornell alumnus here on PC who's an ISTP, too. *Ivy League schools are liberal arts schools, first and foremost.* To be honest, by nature of this and the admissions process, I would expect a lot of NFs at such places in general, although I do have an INTJ friend who is going to Harvard and an ENTP friend who is going to Columbia.
> 
> *We're all nerds, and type has got nothing to do with it.*


Cornell does not appear to have a disproportionate amount of any type, not NTs, not even NFs :shocked:. Within engineering, I know several (at least 5) ESTJs, an INTP, an ENTP, an ISFJ, an ENFP. Outside of engineering, I know an ESTP, 2 ISTP, an ISTJ, an ENFP, an INFP, an ISFJ, an ESFJ, etc. I think all schools, especially the Ivies, try to work on increasing diversity, and so differences in type naturally emerge. The makeup of Cornell is probably similar to the makeup of the general population, believe it or not. There are too many disparate fields of study for there to be a lack of diversity in type throughout the university.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

How could an XNTP get into Ivy League? Aren't we way too lazy? (Yeah, I'm stereotyping. I happen to fit the stereotype).

The super academic people I know are SJs and NFJs. One of the smartest girls I know tests as an ISFJ.


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast (Jan 29, 2011)

cudibloop said:


> I'm pretty sure its common for INTPs and ENTPs not to do so well in school. SJ's probably fit the nerd bill more-so than NTs.


Actually, in _Type Talk at Work_ they say that sensors tend to do better in grade school because a lot of it is based on memorization/learning the material for the first time. iNtuitives tend to do better in college because most collegiate professors are iNtuitive and it's based on applying the knowledge learned in creative and new ways.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I hung out with kids from MIT before, they all seemed ST-ish. Honestly though I doubt there's much difference between personaliy types in ivy leauge schools than in the general population, maybe more J's.


----------



## tjf7991 (Apr 5, 2017)

Hello. I'm an ISTP. In all fairness, I haven't ever met an ISTP who called himself/herself an ISTP or told me. I'm sure I've talked to one. I know one ISTP, or at least think she's one, who ended up going to the University of Michigan-Ann Arbor to study theater. That's a great school and is up with the ivies, but not one. Considered a public ivy though. I know a lot of ESFJ's and ISFJ's along with ISTJ's. I also know an ISTJ, who is my step-cousin, he's majoring in education along with chemistry, which a lot of schools are run by SJ's. Research shows that to and wants to be a chemistry teacher. There's an INTP I am friends with and we get along great, since we shared Ti. I don't know an ISTP's who go to my college as an undergrad, but according to several people in other threads, they said they don't see many ISTP's in college, more in trade school or joining the military. Which is the stigma, and is probably true to a certain degree. My ESTP grandpa, who's now deceased, went to trade school for iron working at the same school I'm going to. I'm studying gen ed. Overall, I think, like those who've posted already, you get all types of MBTI types at colleges. Some may have more of the same type than others. I also agree with the ESTP above that INTP's maybe be highly intelligent, but a lot of the other types are highly intelligent, just in different ways. I would like to study music in college because it's practical and I can actually see what I'm learning to a certain degree, instead of theories, that mainly just give me a headache. Overall I mainly instrumental performance. I want to get into one of the big schools in the area of music because they have great opportunities and job prospects. Have a nice time. Ciao.


----------



## gleam (Jun 15, 2017)

Technically not an Ivy, but I know _several_ NFs who attend/attended UChicago. 

Generally speaking though, Ns reign over ivies (well maybe not xNTP). The SJs are the ones who got in because they had good grades lol


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Sporadic Aura said:


> I hung out with kids from MIT before, they all seemed ST-ish. Honestly though I doubt there's much difference between personaliy types in ivy leauge schools than in the general population, maybe more J's.


Yeah, people who work day in and out. They have tests at 8pm at night. Sounds like a J environment and it may relate to this whole idea of the way people are raised. Diligent students get good grades period. Nothing is that hard. The SAT is 10th grade math. If you are diligent, I don't see why you wouldn't be able to do so well. I wasn't that diligent and I did pretty well. I think I looked over the PSAT book once before doing it. It's not an IQ test after all.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

I don't go to an Ivy League school, but my university is top 10. There are definitely way more Ns than Ss here, but otherwise I don't see too many trends. I have one friend who goes to Harvard and is ENTJ, which seems to be a common type at competitive institutions.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

My ESTJ uncle majorly groomed his kids to get into one of these schools. As far as a person I know of who cares alot about that as far as grooming his kids to get in. They live on the Eastcoast and my uncle is a wannabe WASP. 

Irony my cuz (so my uncles son) is NTJ and I think he bonked on purpose just to get outta under my uncles thumb. So I know of an NTJ who rebelled majorly against it. I am SURE he could have gotten in. I think he purposely bonked. 

Um I might just add I think this is somewhat of a WASP east coast location thing a bit (not always but a bit). I.e. obviously there are the self choosen people who elect to go this route independent but alot of the people that go these places it is far more based on status and money (not type) and going where previous parents went etc.


----------

